

Redditor Does 'I have Cancer' AMA & Gets Over $9k in donations - ZanderEarth32
http://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/urwq3/redditor_with_cancer_does_an_ama_goes_to_bed/

======
ZanderEarth32
Reddit is amazing community for this type of 'grass roots' fundraising. Moving
story, and kind of overwhelming response. Hope it turns out well for the guy.

~~~
xcallmejudasx
An attractive girl is flying out to have sex with him. That's definitely a
plus.

~~~
RyanIyengar
Is it?

